# Best photo poses / angles for showing off weight gain?



## JP Bittenbinder (Aug 11, 2021)

Hi all, been a lurker here for like a decade, but I'm looking for some advice. My beloved partner has decided to allow me to take monthly "progress photos" of their gain. We've agreed on a slow gain, so documenting it over time is gonna be super hot. 

Anyway! In addition to the standard progress photos of front, side, back, I also want to take some sexy photos in different positions or at different angles. What are some poses or shots that y'all really enjoy? It doesn't have to be traditionally flattering either - for example, an unflattering shot that shows off exactly how fat she's gotten is welcome too. 

Please post suggestions with examples! Thanks everyone!


----------



## extra_m13 (Aug 14, 2021)

i guess... it depends on the body type but usually, front, sides, back, trying to use the same angle. wearing same shorts or clothes and be used as a reference as well


----------



## luckyfa (Aug 16, 2021)

Any position in which fat is a bit squeezed (especially belly fat), let loose against gravity (such as kneeling on all fours) or supported by some surface. Any position that highlights and amplifies the perception of fatness. Any position probably considered „unflattering“ by most people, even by fat people themselves.


----------

